# Issues with Head Unit Install



## Sen2K1 (Nov 9, 2004)

I just got my cd head unit installed in my 01 sentra, and the installation guy left about 1/8 of an inch of space between the bottom of the head unit and the dash (the dashboard stereo adapter) so at night when I turned on my lights I can see into the dash. I asked him about and he said it was just the way the kit and car is designed, and there wasn't much he could do about it:bs:. Personally I think he's full of it. Has any one had any issues with gaps between the head unit and stereo kits on their sentras. I'm going to have everything uninstalled and return all of it. He said it wasn't a lot of space, but I know its going to aggrevate the shit out of me because I was already pissed off about it an hour after it was installed  . If I wanted gaps, I would have done it myself. I had this done at best buy if anyone was wondering. It was a christmas gift.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

He can fix it, one way or another. Maybe he was just tired, or being lazy. Take it back and ask to speak to his manager. Explain to him what the problem is, but be nice. Dont walk in there with an attitude, bacause thats what you will get back in return.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

He's a professional stereo installer, and that means he's probably ghetto and lazy. Trust me, I used to be one.

If I were you, I'd go back to Best Buy, kindly express your disappointment with the fit and finish of the installation, and if they're unwilling to fix the issue for you in a satisfactory manner, return the installation and have it installed elsewhere, or do it yourself.


----------



## Sen2K1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. Yeah I haven't gone back yet because I was a little too upset about it. I don't want to blow up at anybody because they'll just turn a deaf ear if I do. I'll go in on Sunday to speak to the best buy people. Thanks again.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

you're in quincy, im in revere. if you'd like, i'll give you a hand with it. i'll guve a bestbuy moron a BIT of leeway, my old alpine HU didnt fit perfectly with my kit. when i took the faceplate off, it was a bitch to get back on (the kit itself sat about ][ too high, and had to be trimmed a little to look right.

drop me a PM, or gimme a call (781-922-0246 180*262540*12) *free incoming, so feel free to call.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

If it doesn't fit right, it's prolly either..... A)He's an idiot ,or B)It's a crappy kit. I work as an installer and I've done that car and I had no issues with a gap from the install. I say bitch till the fix it.


----------



## joghia (Dec 25, 2004)

*Same here!*

In response to Sen2K1's inquiry, I also have that same gap between my head unit and the dash. My car is also a 2001 Sentra and I had it done at Best Buy also. Personally, it doesn't bother me and I think that that's just the way it fits!


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Too bad those guys at Best Buy don't know how to fabricate a little filler. That would take some talent, I guess...


----------



## Sen2K1 (Nov 9, 2004)

SkylineGTR said:


> If it doesn't fit right, it's prolly either..... A)He's an idiot ,or B)It's a crappy kit. I work as an installer and I've done that car and I had no issues with a gap from the install. I say bitch till the fix it.



You wouldn't happen to remember what brand of the kit you used?

I took samo's advice and returned the installation fee for my stereo and I'm going to try to fix it myself when the whether gets warmer. Till then I'll just deal.


----------

